# Sunday's Show and Tell ...2/2/20



## jd56 (Feb 2, 2020)

GREAT NEWS!! Punxsutawney Phil didn't see his shadow. 
Spring will be here in 6 weeks!

Go Chiefs!

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week. Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Feb 2, 2020)

Nice bright traffic light for $10. I wired it to blink and lights up really bright.Lights up the sides of neighbors houses.lol I dont think they will like it this summer.lol


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 2, 2020)

Picking these up this coming week, I’ve seen a few examples of very early “fat bikes” in photographs though I’m not sure if an authentic bike exists. 

I think with the help of this wheelset though I will be able to build something very close to original.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Feb 2, 2020)

Another 8 track player........


----------



## stoney (Feb 2, 2020)

Some cast iron toys for me, 8" Kilgore dump truck and 5" Hubley and Arcade trucks


----------



## buck hughes (Feb 2, 2020)

bought a Buddy L steam shovel-also looked at a Horse tricycle(not mine) it's old and awesome!


----------



## Aaron65 (Feb 2, 2020)

I picked up this neat Chevelle wagon toy that was made in Israel at a swap meet last weekend, along with a few other things.


----------



## Sven (Feb 2, 2020)

Got this bag support hoop for my 64 "Copperhead"



Found these late 40s Varney HO trains at an antique shop.
An all metal F3 A ( powered) and B (dummy) units ($22.50) 



A rare , 105 ton " Battleship "  gondola with Mantua couplers. ($8)



Why I bought the trains , I really dont know. I don't have a HO layout.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 2, 2020)

Added this rare Iver to my collection. I say rare because it's a Mobicycle with 26" wheels.  A juvenile model18M . Not many boys juvenile bikes survive.


----------



## RJWess (Feb 2, 2020)

This found me last week. I love these tin litho space toys from Japan. This one was made in 1953. I have been hunting this paticular rocket on and off for about 15yrs. This one found me when I was not looking. It measures at a impressive 18 inches long. For a kids toy that is almost 70yrs old its almost mint condition.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 2, 2020)

I actually picked up this stuff last Sunday (actually delivered, thanks to a fellow CABEr). 

A 1936 Shelby built double bar without the wishbone frame. Has a Schwinn fork and chainring that will be changed out. 




A prewar Monark frame with a cool Challenger badge. The frame has a little damage around seat post but will make a nice fenderless rider. 







And a 1938 Manton and Smith with a locking fork and the cool swan truss rods. An older picture but still looks the same except the correct rims were put on awhile ago.


----------



## JKT (Feb 2, 2020)

well I did it again.. this is the last one.. I promise... maybe... lol.. I have no more room !! while talking to another person about the 1959 Lone Star Malibu I just bought … he informed me that he had a dent free, leak free  1957 16' Lone Star Holiday that he would sell.. he gave me a price I couldn't refuse, and I have a spare trailer that will fit it that I wasn't  going to use and had plans to get rid of.. and I don't have to pick it up until spring !! this is another no rush ,work on when I can, back burner boat in waiting..  I also picked up this 1959 35hp. Evinrude Lark Golden Jubilee for the 1959 Lone Star Malibu ..


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 2, 2020)

I got a 73 disc Lemon Peeler from a fellow Cabe brother! Sure, just one more Muscle bike, why not!


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 2, 2020)

My little score from The Hurricane Coaster show...


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 2, 2020)

Picked up a set of triple steps yesterday along with some badges from @onecatahula and my good friend Wayne hooked me up with these Buegler Striping tools that, hopefully, I'll learn how to use! V/r Shawn


----------



## tech549 (Feb 2, 2020)

took a ride to new York yesterday morning ,got a great deal on this colorflow couldn't pass it up and got her all cleaned up..right down the street from Copake so stopped in to say hi!!!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 2, 2020)

$10 bike rack






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 2, 2020)

Just picked up this 63-64 solo. I was feeling under the sticker and it feels nice. It doesn’t feel like there are any rips or tears under it.  I’ll get it listed in the classifieds for to long.


----------



## John Gailey (Feb 2, 2020)

Yea... I'm finally able to participate on this thread.  Little road trip to Indiana to score this.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 2, 2020)

I was lucky enough to pick up this Colson Firestone Super cruiser bullnose 



fr



om a Cabe member, I can’t wait to put this together and complete it.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 2, 2020)

A cool Harley Davidson advertisement and a Flying bomb dry cell remake were gifted to me by a friend while visiting California.  Also picked up this tank as a possible upgrade for Jennifer’s CWC Hawthorne.


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 2, 2020)

New egg crate rack


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 2, 2020)

RJWess said:


> This found me last week. I love these tin litho space toys from Japan. This one was made in 1953. I have been hunting this paticular rocket on and off for about 15yrs. This one found me when I was not looking. It measures at a impressive 18 inches long. For a kids toy that is almost 70yrs old its almost mint condition.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1133718
> ...



BEAUTIFUL !!!      Superb Toy !     Glad you found that one.  What a great example .    Thanks for sharing all the awesome pictures !!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 2, 2020)

Got a bike a few weeks ago.  Just got around to taking pic's.   I don't know who made this. ( Please Help ) The Head Badge says American Flyer. It has a two speed bendix hub , and shifter . It also sports a SINGLE TUBE Cantilever frame ? Did some leather work and modifications this week . The bag behind the seat is only big enough to hold my cell phone. I've had the front boxes for a long time.............never thought to join 'em together..............I kinda like it this way. The Leather boxes have not been attached............they are just set in place till I can finish the job . Ride Safe !!


----------



## MarkKBike (Feb 2, 2020)

I really did not need this item, but as a bicycle guy you could never have too many pumps. You often find you need one in the basement, keep another in the garage, keep one in the car, maybe you even leave one near your home's door, and also leave one outside in the yard ............etc.

This is a Sears branded pump, and what attracted me is its heavy gauge contruction and that beautiful woven alumuinum tube. The 2.99$ pricetag at goodwill is what sealed the deal.





I now have yet another pump to leave wherever is most convenient.

I have too many bikes to to mantain any type of replacement schedule, so I ride those inner tubes until they blow.


----------



## rickyd (Feb 2, 2020)

Heat gun found it in the road ya it’s been slow around here


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 2, 2020)

Finally got a frame to get the full affect of this Racycle trinket.





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 2, 2020)

Finally found a mini bike for me and the kids to play with.


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 2, 2020)

Scored some NOS Delta lights, a few Atlanta badges from Walthour & Hood a killer Hiawatha badge and then a tomahawk for my Hiawatha Arrow!


----------



## CeeBee (Feb 2, 2020)

With the help from a friend I was able to span the Swap Meet Space Time Continuum and get a Hawthorne Zep(?) from the Nashville AACA Swap Meet and a Shelby Airflo from the North Carolina Hurricane Coasters Swap.
Any educational information on the Hawthorne would be greatly appreciated!





Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 2, 2020)

I had a good Saturday picking.  I went to check out two bikes and came home with four plus two sets of fenders. The Schwinn is older than my knowledge, it has an unusual lock on the stem too. I have no idea on the blue bike serial # N80392 on b.b. it has a couple cool reflectors on it. The surprise was the Mercury badged Murray bike, and a ratty old Columbia. 
The price was to good to pass up.
Shawn M.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 2, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Got a bike a few weeks ago.  Just got around to taking pic's.   I don't know who made this. ( Please Help ) The Head Badge says American Flyer. It has a two speed bendix hub , and shifter . It also sports a SINGLE TUBE Cantilever frame ? Did some leather work and modifications this week . The bag behind the seat is only big enough to hold my cell phone. I've had the front boxes for a long time.............never thought to join 'em together..............I kinda like it this way. The Leather boxes have not been attached............they are just set in place till I can finish the job . Ride Safe !!
> 
> View attachment 1134108
> 
> ...



Thé Blue bike is a circa 1957 Snyder built Rollfast or something.


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 2, 2020)

CeeBee said:


> With the help from a friend I was able to span the Swap Meet Space Time Continuum and get a Hawthorne Zep(?) from the Nashville AACA Swap Meet and a Shelby Airflo from the North Carolina Hurricane Coasters Swap.
> Any educational information on the Hawthorne would be greatly appreciated!View attachment 1134226View attachment 1134227
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Ooooh that hawthorne is hot sh1t.  Hopefully you got original paint.  Sweet catch.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 3, 2020)

CeeBee said:


> With the help from a friend I was able to span the Swap Meet Space Time Continuum and get a Hawthorne Zep(?) from the Nashville AACA Swap Meet and a Shelby Airflo from the North Carolina Hurricane Coasters Swap.
> Any educational information on the Hawthorne would be greatly appreciated!View attachment 1134226View attachment 1134227
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk




Does the Hawthorne have a locking fork? Bike looks to be repainted. No lock--no Zep. V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 3, 2020)

CeeBee said:


> With the help from a friend I was able to span the Swap Meet Space Time Continuum and get a Hawthorne Zep(?) from the Nashville AACA Swap Meet and a Shelby Airflo from the North Carolina Hurricane Coasters Swap.
> Any educational information on the Hawthorne would be greatly appreciated!View attachment 1134226View attachment 1134227
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Here’s a good thread on these. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/post-pics-of-your-fastback-zep-hawthorne-or-rollfast.53969/


----------



## CeeBee (Feb 3, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Does the Hawthorne have a locking fork? Bike looks to be repainted. No lock--no Zep. V/r Shawn



Yes, it has a locking fork and has been repainted as well.  The bike was actually "restored" several years ago by an automotive restoration shop then after some time was poorly stored in a storage shed. Unfortunately the chrome is peeling on every single piece that they had redone, but the paint has held up fairly well.  The seller was the now retired owner of the restoration shop that did the work and not a "bike guy" . He had a very reasonable and negotiable asking price so I was happy to bring it home despite its issues.  He said he only used pieces that were with the bike when he got it and everything on the bike now is as he got it 30+ years ago, so I have no reason to believe he pieced this one together.
I knew the definition of a Zep gets loosely used but I was hoping this one might check all the boxes!


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 3, 2020)

USR plant badge









@THEGOLDENGREEK


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 3, 2020)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Finally found a mini bike for me and the kids to play with.
> 
> View attachment 1134167
> 
> ...



Nice one,Minibikes are cool. I have a few,had a couple of them over 20 years. Children had a blast now the grandchildren


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 3, 2020)

Heres my latest,A Ruttman Spyder


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 4, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Picking these up this coming week, I’ve seen a few examples of very early “fat bikes” in photographs though I’m not sure if an authentic bike exists.
> 
> I think with the help of this wheelset though I will be able to build something very close to original.
> 
> ...




I think these wheels would make a fantastic fantasy "fatbike" build (say that five times fast) but part of me wants to figure what they could have really been for? 
It has been suggested everything from donkey cart to fat bike but given the...dare I say it? "elegance" of the construction and quality of material used and the fact that there are two "front" wheels makes me think they could be first generation aircraft wheels?


----------

